# [Solved] TV Karte wird gefunden, aber kein Device erstellt

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich hab seit Jahren zwei TV-Karten eingebaut:

Win TV NOVA

Technisat SkyStar2 DVB

Seit gestern wird die Nova nicht mehr erkannt.

lspci zeigt beide dennoch an:

03:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

03:01.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)

Es wird einfach kein Device erstellt.

Ich habe einen neuen Kernel installiert, aber die Problematik bleibt.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Wie könnte ich ausschließen, dass sie defekt ist?

Am System habe ich nichts gemacht...

Danke!

Tobi

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab seit Jahren zwei TV-Karten eingebaut:
> 
> Win TV NOVA
> ...

 

Ich würde mal auf ein Module Problem tippen. Laut Google scheint das bei der Karte öfter Problem geben.

Bin gerade über das Thread gestolpert vielleicht hilft das beim der Problem Eingrenzung.

http://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?topic=5740.0

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Da scheint es um einen speziellen Patch für diese Karte zu gehen.

Mich wundert, dass ich nichts an der Software geändert habe.

Ich hatte ein neues Mainboard eingebaut, aber danach ging alles: Extra über MythTV beide Karten getestet.

Und auf einmal will sie nicht...

----------

## Finswimmer

Komisch.

Unter Ubuntu ging die Karte mit dem Modul budget_ci.

Das hatte ich unter Gentoo nicht und auch mein alter Kernel nicht.

Nachdem ich das Modul nun für den neuen Kernel kompiliert habe, ging es einwandfrei.

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, wie ich der Meinung sein konnte, dass

1. ich das Modul budget_ci nicht brauche

2. es im alten Kernel nicht aktiviert war

und 

3. ich nichts geändert habe...?!

Fragen über Fragen.

Aber gut...

Nun gehts wieder  :Smile: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Komisch.
> 
> Unter Ubuntu ging die Karte mit dem Modul budget_ci.
> 
> Das hatte ich unter Gentoo nicht und auch mein alter Kernel nicht.
> ...

 

Das ist in Linux so ne sachem mit den dvb Treibern. Habe hier so eine Hybrid Stick. Entweder hat sich der Treiber Entwickler und die Kernel

Entwickler in den Köpfen, und eine Seite ist dann erst einmal beleidigt...

Plötzlich heisst der Treiber dann anders bis er dann auf einmal überhaupt nicht mehr im Kernel ist und zum guten Schluss der Treiber Entwickler

die entwicklung  ganz einstellt, und man sich den Patch nun bei anderen dist suchen muss die den Stick noch unterstützen. Und da sage noch 

mal einer Linux ist nicht Benutzer freundlich, vor allen dinge weil ich vor dem Kauf extra noch geschaut habe welche dvb Hardware zu 100%

unterstützt wird... Der Stick ist übrigens ein Terratec Cinergy XS Hybrid den ich wohl wenn ich meine Media Box erneuern werde wegen mangels

Treiber entsorgen darf. In diesem Sinne. 

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte, kann ja möglich sein das der Treiber früher woanders "drin" war oder anders hiess, wie oben beschrieben kommt

das schon einmal vor. 

MfG

----------

## mv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Terratec Cinergy XS Hybrid

 

Einen Terratec CinergyStick (weiß nicht, ob es das selbe ist), habe ich vor ein paar Wochen ebenfalls gekauft, wegen der angeblich tollen Unterstützung. Hat aber (was natürlich von außen nicht zu erkennen war) eine andere USB-Nummer und benötigt einen ganz anderen Treiber; Patches kursieren im Internet für kernel 3.0, aber im kernel 3.1 wird er angeblich unterstützt - tatsächlich wird er auch angezeigt, und w_scan findet Kanäle, nur sobald ich etwas anschauen will, kommt eine dubiose Fehlermeldung und nichts passiert... allzu optimistisch bin ich aber nicht, dass sich da nur in den offiziellen Treiber ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Terratec Cinergy XS Hybrid 
> 
> Einen Terratec CinergyStick (weiß nicht, ob es das selbe ist), habe ich vor ein paar Wochen ebenfalls gekauft, wegen der angeblich tollen Unterstützung. Hat aber (was natürlich von außen nicht zu erkennen war) eine andere USB-Nummer und benötigt einen ganz anderen Treiber; Patches kursieren im Internet für kernel 3.0, aber im kernel 3.1 wird er angeblich unterstützt - tatsächlich wird er auch angezeigt, und w_scan findet Kanäle, nur sobald ich etwas anschauen will, kommt eine dubiose Fehlermeldung und nichts passiert... allzu optimistisch bin ich aber nicht, dass sich da nur in den offiziellen Treiber ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat.

 

Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter. Bei meinem Stick benötige ich das em28xx-dvb Module das habe ich aus dem Ubuntu deb em28xx-new. Ist aber schon mehrere

Jahre her. Da ich denn Stick aber nur auf meiner Media Box nutze habe ich aber seit dem nicht mehr probiert ob er sich auch mit dem einem aktuellen Kernel baue 

lässt. Gehe mit der Box momentan nicht ins Netz und mache auch keine updates.

Wenn ich demnächst meinen Multimedia PC durch einen "Raspberry" ersetze (mein all in one  Heimrouter/Server/proxy/usw. PC wurde schon Weihnachten durch

eine Raspberry ersetzt und läuft hervorragend, ach was sage ich traumhaft) werde ich den Stick auch ersetzen, aber dann mit Hardware die schon länger im Kernel

unterstützt wir, so eine pleite brauch ich nicht noch mal ...

MfG

----------

## mv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> HBei meinem Stick benötige ich das em28xx-dvb Module das habe ich aus dem Ubuntu deb em28xx-new.

 

In kernel-3.7 gibt es ein Unterverzeichnis em28xx - ich vermute, die Unterstützung dürfte also inzwischen kein Problem mehr sein. Leider hat TerraTec anscheinend die Interna vollkommen ausgetauscht (natürlich ohne, dass das irgendwie auf der Packung sichtbar wäre...) und ich benötige nun einen ganz anderen Treiber (RTL28XXU); vielleicht mache ich aber auch irgendetwas grundsätzlich falsch - ich hatte noch nie dvbt auf Linux: Mein Problem samt genauer Fehlermeldung ist in diesem Thread genauer beschrieben.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   HBei meinem Stick benötige ich das em28xx-dvb Module das habe ich aus dem Ubuntu deb em28xx-new. 
> 
> In kernel-3.7 gibt es ein Unterverzeichnis em28xx - ich vermute, die Unterstützung dürfte also inzwischen kein Problem mehr sein. 
> 
> ...

 

Ja, das gibt es schon lange. Aber ich habe ein Hybrid Stick. Das Module em28xx ist nur für Analog. Ich benötige aber für dvb das Module

em28xx-dvb und das ist in meinem Kernel 3.5.XXX nicht vorhanden, hat sich das geändert?

Zu deinem Problem und Thread, das ein zigste was man noch mal Probieren sollte ist ob es von irgend einer aktuellen Live DVD funktioniert, gibt

ja genug die mit allem möglichen vollgepackt sind.

MfG

----------

## mv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Das Module em28xx ist nur für Analog. Ich benötige aber für dvb das Module
> 
> em28xx-dvb

 

 *head -n6 ./linux-3.7.1-hardened-r2/drivers/media/usb/em28xx/em28xx-dvb.c wrote:*   

> /*
> 
>  DVB device driver for em28xx
> 
>  (c) 2008-2011 Mauro Carvalho Chehab <mchehab@infradead.org>
> ...

 Edit: make nconfig zeigt nach F8 auch, wo man "VIDEO_EM28XX_DVB" aktiviert.

Live-DVDs für kernel-3.7 gibt es wohl noch nicht allzu viele, und ich habe selber zum Testen auch schon Kernel gebacken, in denen ich alles aktiviert habe, von dem ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass vielleicht nur vergessen wurde, die Abhängigkeit einzutragen...

Noch'n Edit: Etwas beunruhigend ist aber, dass VIDEO_EM28XX_DVB nur von DVB_USB aber nicht von DVB_USB_V2 abhängt. Zwar gibt es Letzteres erst ab kernel-3.7, aber es könnte sein, dass das alte Framework irgendwann wie OSS oder das alte ATA-System quasi nicht mehr gepflegt wird und irgendwann herausfliegt. Andererseits gibt es etliche DVB1-Treiber, die wohl noch nicht im neuen Framework enthalten sind, und wie meine Erfahrung zeigt, ist dieses vielleicht ja noch gar nicht ausgereift genug (die Patches für kernel-3.6 im Internet scheinen noch nicht auf DVB_USB_V2 zu basieren).

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Das Module em28xx ist nur für Analog. Ich benötige aber für dvb das Module
> 
> em28xx-dvb 
> 
>  *head -n6 ./linux-3.7.1-hardened-r2/drivers/media/usb/em28xx/em28xx-dvb.c wrote:*   /*
> ...

 

Ich nimm immer "/" zum suchen. So, habe mich gerade noch einmal damit auseinander gesetzt. Meine info war falsch em28xx-dvb ist wohl schon länger

im Kernel bloss unterstützt der nicht meine Stick (kein Signal, gerade noch einmal probiert). Ich kann mich jetzt dunkel erinnern das ich da "rumpatchen" 

oder per hg eine andere Quelle comelieren musste. Das erste Post in diesem Tread beschreibt die Problem mit dem Stick eigentlich:

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/em28xx-unter-maverick-2-6-/

Da kann auch noch etwas anderes gewesen sein, kriege das nicht mehr so genau auf die Reihe ist nämlich schon eine Zeit her, weiss aber noch dass das

ein richtiges Gefummel war, und darauf habe ich nun wirklich keine Lust mehr. Und die Probleme mit dem Stick sind erst aufgetreten als sich ein paar 

Entwickler nicht einig geworden sind wer wem das Räppelchen weggenommen hat  :Sad: .

MfG

----------

